# [Kaufberatung] s/w-Laserdrucker um 200€ mit Duplex, niedrigen Folgekosten und Wlan gesucht



## chinchilla84 (21. Mai 2011)

*[Kaufberatung] s/w-Laserdrucker um 200€ mit Duplex, niedrigen Folgekosten und Wlan gesucht*

Hallo miteinander,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schwarzweiß Laserdrucker mit Duplex-Funktion und möglichst geringen Folgekosten. Scannen etc. braucht er nicht, er sollte aber einen Einzelblatteinzug zum Foliendruck haben. Der Drucker ist für den privaten Arbeitsplatz gedacht, das Durckvolumen lieget ca. bei 30 Seiten pro Wochentag. Er sollte möglichst auch über Wlan ins Netzwerk eingebunden werden können, da ich ungerne ein Netzwerkkabel rumfliegen haben möchte. Meine Preisvorstellung liegen bei bis zu 250€.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, ich habe zwar schon einige Laserdruckertests bei chip und pcwelt gelesen, aber ich habe noch keine gefunden, bei denen Wlan aufgeführt wird.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Supeq (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] s/w-Laserdrucker um 200€ mit Duplex, niedrigen Folgekosten und Wlan gesucht*

Viele gibts nicht, die deinen Ansprüchen genügen, dafür aber auch recht preisgünstige (vom Anschaffungspreis her):

Schwarzwei Laserdrucker Anschlsse WLAN Preisvergleich | Schwarzwei Laserdrucker - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] s/w-Laserdrucker um 200€ mit Duplex, niedrigen Folgekosten und Wlan gesucht*

Das hier ist der einzige mit Duplex und WLAN, den ich unter 250€ finden konnte: Brother HL-2270DW | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder der hier, der kann auch Scannen: Brother DCP-7070DW, Laser | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

